# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  bad dreams every night

## reu

hey all never posted here or know if this is the place to post but here goes..
For the past month or 2, every single time ive gone to sleep ive had a bad dream, you could call some of them nightmares.
Everything from being invaded by zombies, to my best friend dying.. Me dying, My body breaking down... My parents and family leaving me for good,
Having to run for my life from people trying to murder me. all sorts of stuff and the list goes on. Sometimes i get stuck in a bad dream and i know im dreaming, but my body is paralyised though im half awake trying to move my body to wake up. Last night in my dream i watched as my friend crashed a car i should of been in and burn to death, i then ran home and as i started crying i woke up.

Though im not at the stage where im afraid to sleep, as real as the dreams feel when i wake up i realise they are just dreams. It just seems very weird that,
Ive been having constant bad dreams for the past month or 3 and no idea why. Literally everytime i go to sleep i know im going to wake up early because of a very weird dream.
Some dreams i realise im dreaming and wake my self if possible as its getting a bit out of control. I use to dream once a week, peacefully sometimes even lucid, though it wouldnt last long. 
But lately its just going out of control.

I wonder whats wrong with me? is it normal to have a bad dream every night? Is it my RL problems getting to me everynight? 
Any insight on this would be much appreciated

P.S i would explain my dreams in more detail but theres too many different ones, i never have a re-occuring bad dream.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

Make it a habit to blink several times whenever you see something scary. In dreams, this will usually throw the world haywire, alerting you you're dreaming.

----------


## DreamingFox

reu,

No, it's not normal to have bad dreams every night, especially considering your dreaming pattern has been significantly altered in the past couple of months. 

Yes, your waking life problems could be getting to you through your dreaming. It could also be something like a new medication, or a change of location (new location could have spiritual activity affecting your dreaming) or a change in the conditions of the same location, such as an increase in electro-magnetic radiation, which can cause all sorts of phenomena.

----------


## seeker28

There are many reasons to have nightmares every night.  They range from stress, fear of nightmares, a death in the family, to serious medical conditions.

If I were you I'd take a look at my recent past and identify any changes that happened within two months before the nightmares started.  Make a list.  Are there any that jump out at you as possible culprits for the dreams?  If so is there anything you can do about them?  It may be as simple as hanging a curtain over that new mirror you hung in your bedroom.  Or you may determine that you can't change anything about the cause of the nightmares other than to change how your feel about it.

Maybe you need to talk to someone you trust like a family member, friend, spiritual leader, etc.  Work on increasing your sense of safety, stability, and confidance.  Maybe do some writing, drawing, or other creative activity to express how you are feeling and how you would like to feel.

If you realize you are dreaming during one of your nightmares, don't try to wake yourself up as this will only avoid and prolong the problem.  Instead turn and face whatever is scaring you.  Ask it why it is bothering you and then tell it to stop.  One thing I like to do is to ask what I can do to fix the problem.  I've gotten some very insightful responses.

If you determine that there is nothing in your life that you can identify as a likely cause, go see a doctor, as there is probably a physical cause for the nightmares in that case.

----------

